# OUCH, Dana White hugging his new best friend at Aldo/Faber



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They just showed Dana White on the PPV and he had his arm around his new best friend..

Jake Shields
 Dana looked very very pleased with himself.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Has he already signed with the UFC? God, please!


----------



## tufufcboy (Dec 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> They just showed Dana White on the PPV and he had his arm around his new best friend..
> 
> Jake Shields
> Dana looked very very pleased with himself.


Thats awesome carnt wait to see him in the UFC i hope his first fight is gsp for the title! it was funny becasue when the camera went towards dana he had an arm around Sheilds and said MINE!!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

That was Dana's way of saying"F#ck you Strikeforce, F#ck you."


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

What did Rogan say? Something about CBS? :sarcastic12:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Why all this hype around shields all of a sudden?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> What did Rogan say? Something about CBS? :sarcastic12:


 Something about CBS not being happy about this.



vilify said:


> Why all this hype around shields all of a sudden?


Uhm because he just beat the former Pride 205 and 185 champ and guy many considered the #2 MW in the world and he is a natural WW. Yeah thats impressive.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

vilify said:


> Why all this hype around shields all of a sudden?


I'm not a fan of his but dude has won 14 straight fights over fighters like- Carlos Condit, Yushin Okami, Paul Daley, Robbie Lawler, Jason Miller and now Hendo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> I'm not a fan of his but dude has won 14 straight fights over fighters like- Carlos Condit, Yushin Okami, Paul Daley, Robbie Lawler, Jason Miller and now Hendo.


This when you look at records people are sleeping on him, he could controversially be considered above GSP.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Something about CBS not being happy about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm because he just beat the former Pride 205 and 185 champ and guy many considered the #2 MW in the world and he is a natural WW. Yeah thats impressive.



Oh please. Its obvious this is just for danas personal amusement. Shields will be an average ww at best.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think your heavily underrating Shields. I guarantee Shields will be top 5 if not top 2 or 3 in the UFC WW division. I am not sure how he will deal with Kos or Alves but I think he could beat alot of WW's.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think your heavily underrating Shields. I guarantee Shields will be top 5 if not top 2 or 3 in the UFC WW division. I am not sure how he will deal with Kos or Alves but I think he could beat alot of WW's.


I agree. He might even have better wrestling than GSP, which will do him well in any division he fights in.


----------



## AlbusDumbledore (Apr 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think your heavily underrating Shields. I guarantee Shields will be top 5 if not top 2 or 3 in the UFC WW division. I am not sure how he will deal with Kos or Alves but I think he could beat alot of WW's.


Dude, absolutely. Shields will either take the title (though, the idea of GSP losing seems laughable now just because of how untouchable he's been since his Serra loss) or he'll take Fitch's place as the constant #2, I guarantee it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

vilify said:


> Oh please. Its obvious this is just for danas personal amusement. Shields will be an average ww at best.


Until he comes to the UFC it's only talk to say he would only be an average fighter at WW. Daley is fighting Kos for a potential title fight and he already holds a win over him. Again not a big fan of Jake but I think it's clear he is top level fighter and not an average one with his resume so far.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I agree. He might even have better wrestling than GSP, which will do him well in any division he fights in.


No way IMO, he took Hendo down but he struggled hard against both Hendo and to a lesser extend Mayhem. GPS doesn't just take world class wrestlers down he makes it look easy. Shields wrestling IMO is about on the same level as Jon Fitch. I see Shields as Jon Fight with a better submission game.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess we'll see how he turns out. I just don't get why people are acting like he just landed fedor or a prime mike tyson.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

vilify said:


> I guess we'll see how he turns out. I just don't get why people are acting like he just landed fedor or a prime mike tyson.


He completely manhandled Hendo with his *wrestling*, that's why.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea Shields would no doubt be a threat in the WW division. I'm not so sure that he can beat GSP, but there's really no way of knowing until that fight gets set up, so hopefully Shields ends up in the UFC and that fight can go down. I think he would be GSP's toughest test to date, or at least in a long time.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> No way IMO, he took Hendo down but he struggled hard against both Hendo and to a lesser extend Mayhem. GPS doesn't just take world class wrestlers down he makes it look easy. Shields wrestling IMO is about on the same level as Jon Fitch. *I see Shields as Jon Fight with a better submission game.*


this ^


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

video or not true.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

You know I think I remember way back at the beginning of the year making a prediction that Shields would go undefeated in Strikeforce and sign with the UFC before the year was up. 

Though I may have said that last year actually. Eitherway I was right albeit alittle bit late! Also said he would go on to fight GSP and lose hehehe.

This is gonna be a great way to shake the WW Division up a bit without screwing anyone over.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah the fact that everyone who watched the PPV saw it means nothing.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

JBS said:


> video or not true.












still looking for a vid/.gif


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

there you go


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

"He's mine" lol :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

At the end of the gif both look at each other at the same time and lean their heads down. 
I gues they´ve realised at the time, that the scene looked incredibly gay. ahahahahaha


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

vilify said:


> Why all this hype around shields all of a sudden?


Probably because he totally embarrassed one of the top middleweights for 5 rounds and is a true welterweight. I dislike shields a lot and really hate how he beat Hendo but you gotta give him his respect after that.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> No way IMO, he took Hendo down but he struggled hard against both Hendo and to a lesser extend Mayhem. GPS doesn't just take world class wrestlers down he makes it look easy. Shields wrestling IMO is about on the same level as Jon Fitch. I see Shields as Jon Fight with a better submission game.


This, but I think Fitch is better standing. He's more diverse and throws shots with more power.

Was actually talking about it the other night when I saw him with Dana. If he signs with the UFC I see him at a 50/50 shot of beating Jon... makes me disappoint


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> No way IMO, he took Hendo down but he struggled hard against both Hendo and to a lesser extend Mayhem. *GPS* doesn't just take world class wrestlers down he makes it look easy. Shields wrestling IMO is about on the same level as Jon Fitch. I see Shields as Jon Fight with a better submission game.


Pound for pound great _and_ a whiz with directions? 

Man... is there anything St. Pierre can't do?


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i think shields will do well in the ufc. i think he has a good shot at getting to the #2 spot as a ww. his wrestling is excellent, and we all know wrestling is the best base to have in mma. he just needs to work on his striking. 

i don't think he will beat gsp, though.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah I seen this, on the PPV last night. I wasn't sure what I wanted to do more, throw up or throw something at the tv. I really can't wait to see Jake the human blanket fight in the UFC. I really would like to see Jake get beat down though so maybe this is a good move towards that end.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Never let it be said that Dana is not a master of ass kissing when he wants to be.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to see Jake receiving the notariety that he's earned.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Shields is a good fighter and I know Dana White is trying to raise his visibility to UFC fans but the guy is a boring fighter, Strikeforce crowds hated him. Good MMA fighter, yes. Entertaining, no.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

vilify said:


> Why all this hype around shields all of a sudden?


I'm an admitted Shields hater, but...

Srsly??? :confused04:

Already pointed out, but the guy is a natural WW with an impressive record and has been fighting at MW. For fun.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SigFig said:


> I'm an admitted Shields hater, but...
> 
> Srsly??? :confused04:
> 
> Already pointed out, but the guy is a natural WW with an impressive record and has been fighting at MW. For fun.


Not to mention he's on a winning streak that has seen him dispose of two top 10 world ranked MWs while he's having his fun...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> He completely manhandled Hendo with his *wrestling*, that's why.


Henderson, at 185, has always been overrated. Heck, he was outwrestled by Bustamante.

Shields is very solid, though, and will do well in the UFC. I think he beats all the WW's except Koscheck, Alves and GSP. Heck, I'd like to see Stun Gun against Shields.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> Henderson, at 185, has always been overrated. Heck, he was outwrestled by Bustamante.
> 
> Shields is very solid, though, and will do well in the UFC. I think he beats all the WW's except Koscheck, Alves and GSP. Heck, I'd like to see Stun Gun against Shields.


I think Alves gets too much love against Shields in discussion.... his ground game is horrible.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

tufufcboy said:


> Thats awesome carnt wait to see him in the UFC i hope his first fight is gsp for the title! it was funny becasue when the camera went towards dana he had an arm around Sheilds and said MINE!!!


Dana will be all over him until he loses, which will I think be before he even gets to fight for the belt.
Sonnen, Marquardt and Belfort will give him problems, let alone Wanderlei, Maia etc. 
I don't know wether he'll have quite enough for some of these guys, but it will be interesting finding out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Shields vs GSP wow, LnP vs weakest GnP ever in MMA, neither can finish the other. Boring five round fight, at the end they refuse to read score cards because there are none, the judges fell asleep after the first along with everyone else.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Shields vs GSP wow, LnP vs weakest GnP ever in MMA, neither can finish the other. Boring five round fight, at the end they refuse to read score cards because there are none, the judges fell asleep after the first along with everyone else.


Exactly. Put Jon Fitch against really anybody on the Undercard of that Event and you'd have the biggest snoozer of all time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> Exactly. Put Jon Fitch against really anybody on the Undercard of that Event and you'd have the biggest snoozer of all time.


I can't really bash them, I love Jon Fitch, guys a lion and I like GSP, but the style they use is just boring sometimes. I give them credit, no one has been able to stop it thus far, so if you can win, win, I don't discredit them for no being exciting.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think this is just Dana having some fun.
It's obvious he wants to sign Shields...and he probably will...but he wants to make it as panfull as possible for Strikeforce.
Don't realy blame him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

limba said:


> I think this is just Dana having some fun.
> It's obvious he wants to sign Shields...and he probably will...but he wants to make it as panfull as possible for Strikeforce.
> Don't realy blame him.


He's happier than a punk in a pickel tree right now... he knows that Shields is legit.

Jake just inadvertendly extracted revenge for Dana by dropping Dans stock at MW. 

He now has a legitimate threat to WW. And theoretically whoever wins between GSP and Shields could move to to MW as well.

Plus it's a huge signing.. Jake is P4P material. Excellent resume. If Dana is going to sign him he needs to sign Jake to an extensive contract. Even if jake loses one or two he'll win 8 or 9 and he'll beat world class competition in the UFC.

The only thing that concerns me at this point is octogon jitters.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Great move for Shields as I fighter. Going up against similarly skilled wrestlers is going to force him to improve his stand-up and GnP. Give him a couple of years and I reckon he'll be awesome.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Shields vs GSP wow, LnP vs weakest GnP ever in MMA, neither can finish the other. Boring five round fight, at the end they refuse to read score cards because there are none, the judges fell asleep after the first along with everyone else.


This is true. I still say match em up. Having them fighting each other means 1 boring fight instead of them fighting other fighters and having 2 boring fights.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

What if Shields is smarter then Dana and just want's SF to give him a better deal? and then just signs with SF ?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> What if Shields is smarter then Dana and just want's SF to give him a better deal? and then just signs with SF ?


One could only hope!


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> What if Shields is smarter then Dana and just want's SF to give him a better deal? and then just signs with SF ?


Like Dana said, if the UFC don't get him SF will pay for him.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I missed that first time round, just watching the event again and saw it, have just lost all respect for Shields, signing for the UGC is one thing, fair play, posing for a bum bitch boy shot like that was just so low on so many levels, I hope he gets owned by GSP, KO'ed by Daley, Scared for life by Penn and then killed by Fitch and windless his way to nothing and nowhere to the point where SF does not even want him back.

I will boycott any event UFC, SF, ANYTHING with Shields on the card, he is a boring ass fighter to watch at the best of times anyway, year he can hold and advance position in a wrestling match but his GnP sucks and he wont have any mugs to sub in the UFC who dont know how to defend his ground game, Miller would of rear naked choked him out if I recall correct if he had an extra 10 second in round 3 if I recall correct.

Shields in the UFC wont finish anyone and just garunteed some boring ass fights that I wont watch

Edit: Oh I forgot he is a MW, Sonnen, Nate will destroy him, I would bet on Maia and Bisping's chances, yea and Silva lmao, if he gets Anderson (which I dont think he will, he will never get that far) if he does he will have no chance.

Edit 2: btw was I also the only one offended by both there gay looking smiles at that moment, it looked like dana had just signed him up to made a gay porn movie with him, I swear I will never be able to look at him again and not think of him as Dana's little ****** bitch, the only thing that could of corrected that moment and make me stop wanting to puke would of been Fedor running over to knock them both out for been so fcuking gay.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Uhm because he just beat the former Pride 205 and 185 champ and guy many considered the #2 MW in the world and he is a natural WW. Yeah thats impressive.


And not just beat, beaten thoroughly on the ground with GnP. No one has ever done that to an elite caliber wrestler like Henderson. That's what's the most impressive part.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

GSP v Shields gotta go down soon ...


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

> Uhm because he just beat the former Pride 205 and 185 champ and guy many considered the #2 MW in the world and he is a natural WW. Yeah thats impressive.





> And not just beat, beaten thoroughly on the ground with GnP No one has ever done that to an elite caliber wrestler like Henderson. That's what's the most impressive part


I like the part where henderson's age, 9 month inactivity and alleged injury never gets mentioned.
And its the same thing I say when ppl go gaga over gsp's dominance with his wrestling what good is it if hes in top position (never looking in trouble) but still not being able to pull the trigger?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Kreed said:


> I like the part where henderson's age, 9 month inactivity and alleged injury never gets mentioned.


It's not just rumors, Dan confirmed he had a back injury in a couple interviews after the fight, but still gave Shields credit. 

But I think it was the lay off and his age, no way in hell if that was Dan circa 2006, Shields would have survived the first, Dan would have finished him right after the first right hand landed.

Credit to Shields, he's the man now and I'm interested to see him fight GSP, it could possibly be the most boring fight ever, but it has a chance to be a grappling clinic.


----------

